# Great coffee in Dubai?



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, I've seen some much older posts but I'm looking for a place to get some amazing coffee beans. I was assuming you could get some decent Arabica beans, Kenyan, Ethiopian or Sumatran but haven't seen anything of the sort.

I'm looking for fresh, wet/oily whole beans that are aged preferably. I prefer Sumatran as it tends to be quite nutty and full bodied, but up to try anything.

Any recommendations? All I've managed to find are posts from 2008 and wanted to get a sense. Any decent importers or boutique roasters you can recommend?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Coffee consumption is very high in the UAE, so you can get good beans. Ther are quite a few places that sell beans, but you'll have to get out of the main malls to find many of them.

There's place in the Beach road, Umm Sequim 1 that sells a variety of beans. I can't remember the name, but it's near the Kitsch cupcakes shop. Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf sells a range of loose beans. You should also be able to get African beans at Global Village, once it re-opens. Also try:

Illy Issimo at Dubai Mall (& other places)
Orbis Orbis Foods - Middle East Manufacturer and Distributer of Foods for FMCG and Hospitality (they deliver)
Raw - nr Gold & Diamond Park
Hediards - branches in various mall


That should keep you going.... :ranger:
-


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks!

I've seen the Raw and Orbis recommendations, but once again they were from 2008. Have you tried them before? I'll avoid the tea leaf and coffee bean unless I need to, but may give the others a try.

I'll definitely get a taster of different beans and post what my thoughts are. I have 2-3 weeks left here and have promised to bring back the best I can find (so hoping I can find something better than I get with my snobby San Franciscoites I hang out with  )


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't tried Raw or Orbis myself, but I know of people who rate them. I'd be interested to get your feedback.

We have a Nespresso machine at home, as well as numerous cafetieres and a Moka pot. I find that the coffee from M&S is actually pretty good, as well as cheaper than anywhere else.

Lots of places serve decent coffee across town. Just avoid Starbucks! 
-


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Great, I'll give Raw a shot tonight as it appears to be on the way home. It also looks more focussed on Arabica beans so def. worth a shot.

Now if only I can navigate sans map 

Cheers


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

So I went to RAW yesterday and was pleasantly surprised. I absolutely loved it and can highly recommend. It was such a great experience I'll write a full review, currently tailored to the Aussie or Kiwi crowd as they LOVE coffee.

*Ambiance*: Tranquil, a bit funky, but great
*Coffee Quality*: Excellent
*Coffee drinks* (cappuccino, latte, flat white etc.): Didn't try, but they teach for the competition and looked amazing from the ones I saw.
*Price*: Good value - Average price for drinks there 10-15 dh for a shot/cappuccino, A bit high for the coffee beans, but worth it for me (60dh/200g)

I had some early calls, so went in about 10-11 and there weren't that many people. It is located in the Garden Center, which I was a bit confused at first, because it is situated within a garden shop. The atmosphere was actually quite great, in the midst of all the green plants, it made you feel outside (in a cooler climate).

I met the manager, Matt, who was very knowledgeable about his coffee, purpose and helped select some for me to try. They roast their own beans, and were happy to show the process and give as much information as possible. Matt is a Kiwi and has been around for 3 years, bringing the NZ coffee love this way. They distribute to a few cafes and stores around (though I don't live here so wasn't familiar with any) and actually train the baristas on how to make great coffee. While I was there he was teaching a local how to pour the perfect shot of espresso for an upcoming competition. Who knew the shot should be exactly 30mL...not I.

All in all a great experience and I'll head back next week after I finish the taster I walked away with.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I haven't tried Raw or Orbis myself, but I know of people who rate them. I'd be interested to get your feedback.
> 
> We have a Nespresso machine at home, as well as numerous cafetieres and a Moka pot. I find that the coffee from M&S is actually pretty good, as well as cheaper than anywhere else.
> 
> ...


Why avoid Starbucks?


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

*jumps around like a puppy* 

ACTUAL FLAT WHITES?!?!?!??!?!? 

Olydan you are my favourite favourite person 

The only place I have fond flatwhites is the lime tree cafe (NZ cafe) I miss a 'real' coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


And Dozer.. starbucks is average  ... however I never bag it.. in places like Thailand its a lifesaver for a decent coffee.. (as opposed to dirt-tasting filter coffee with that nasty creamer powder rather than milk) - my only complaint about thailand lol


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Great flat white*



Rochelle said:


> *jumps around like a puppy*
> 
> ACTUAL FLAT WHITES?!?!?!??!?!?
> 
> ...


Yes, they had the whole lot. Strong coffee, perfect foam... I'm not really a coffee and milk guy but they looked delectable. May have to get me a cap next time I'm in there. If you get a chance let me know what you think.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats where I will be venturing on Sunday   ... 

*happy camper*


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rochelle, did you give RAW a shot? Curious how their flat white was. I just got a cappucino in Sri Lanka that was HORRIBLE but looked better than the drip they had. Wishing it was an Aussie cap... miss it!

D


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

No I haven't found it lol! 
I will have to get there and give it a go though! 

The coffee in asia and middle east can be terrible (bar the turkish coffee I have had that is)


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just realised I'll need to get in there tomorrow to grab some beans before flying home to the US. Can't believe my 6 weeks is over, but happy to have a treat to take home. Make sure you have a bit of the "working" for me 

Hopefully I can get over tomorrow to stock up a bit.

Cheers,
D


----------



## olydan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> No I haven't found it lol!
> I will have to get there and give it a go though!
> 
> The coffee in asia and middle east can be terrible (bar the turkish coffee I have had that is)


Hey, so before I took off I went to grab some beans and bring a taste of Dubai home with me. Grabbed a quick Cap to give it a whirl (after making the mistake of getting one at Cosi). I was quite impressed, was lacking the chocolate on top, but the milk was perfect. Hope you find it well if you pop in.

D


----------



## Chikashi (Oct 23, 2010)

There are Starbucks shops in quite a few places..you could try them..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Chikashi said:


> There are Starbucks shops in quite a few places..you could try them..



The posters are after great coffee, not burnt & stewed coffee... 
-


----------

